
Tesla Story Becoming Increasingly Fantastic as Business Model Falls Apart - clebio
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4085784-tesla-story-becoming-increasingly-fantastic-business-model-falls-apart
======
mtgx
I wonder if a bunch of Tesla shorters write these articles at SeekingAlpha. If
the headline alone didn't give it away for you, this might:

> Underutilization of manufacturing facilities and ongoing opex and capex
> continue to push the company toward bankruptcy.

Really, bankruptcy? Who actually believes Tesla is going bankrupt with the
shipping of 400,000 Model 3's approaching, battery business booming, and with
the solar roof product ready to go? If there financials are not great for the
next year or so, that still wouldn't mean bankruptcy for Tesla...

